# Huss & Dalton TOM-R



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Spent some quality time a/b’ing a bunch of acoustics this afternoon - Collings, Boucher, Martin and Taylor.

I had come into the 12th Fret with the intent of putting an order for a Julian Lage OM but a couple Collings OM’s caught my eye. Played a few guitars while the rep.was charging the strings on one the OM’s. The rep., Brian D. asked me, “have you tried the Huss & Dalton’s” - my answer was no and he brought me the OM. OM....G! it sounded AWESOME....nice fat neck with satin feel, easy to play, great big booming tone. When a/b’ing with other guitars, they sounded thin and weaker in comparison. On their own, great guitars but interesting when you a/b. Fingerstyle playing produces a loud and warm tone - just gorgeous. Flatpicking sounds great as well. I noticed the OM body on the H&D has a slightly larger depth than the Martin and Collings OM’s, which most likely makes a difference on the warm booming tone.

I traded in my Gord Barry (another great guitar) and have the H&D coming this week (installing a K&K pickup). Pretty blown away by this guitar.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex, you have excellent taste in guitars. the H and D guitars are craxy / perfect. I had their maple mini jumbo. the thing was stellar. another that I had was Huss no 46, a custom D-45 type. I picked it up for a friend and took a bunch of pics. I also made a recording of two tracks, both on my iPhone using garageband. here is that recording

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Flovely-morning-huss-dalton-d

here are the photos

https://photos.app.goo.gl/s5XZDdvXCo5MibNHA


Once you get the guitar in hand, we should do a duo jam. I have three acoustics that I've really hand picked from the "no frills " bin.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

One of the toughest competitors when I bought my Lowden was a H&D TOM (thermo-cured spruce over 80 year old sinker mahogany). Just a stunning guitar. It was a tough choice. 

I notice, shortly after I bought my F35 that someone bought that H&D - for their daughter's graduation. Wow, what a great grad present!

Congrats, @Alex . Enjoy!


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

I enjoy popping in there when visiting the GTA. Anything else catch your eye/ear?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sambonee said:


> I also made a recording of two tracks, both on my iPhone using garageband. here is that recording


Very impressive and enjoyable! Congrats! Beautiful tone.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

hag99 said:


> I enjoy popping in there when visiting the GTA. Anything else catch your eye/ear?


There was a nice Tony Karol OM that I was contemplating buying but as soon as I put it down, another chap grabbed it and asked the shop to put it on hold (it sold). Same guy that wanted to trade in is Collings OM Custom that was really nice and that I wanted - the guys at the Fret gave me a nice compliment and said that he changed his mind after hearing me get a great sound out of the Collings OM - it was superb. Similar to the H&D, the body has a larger depth which to me, adds to the tone.

There was a Collings OM that was nice but when a/b’ing with the Huss & Dalton, it sounded a bit thinner to me. Definately check out the H&D line - new to me and I was very impressed. There are also a few used Gord Barry’s up for grabs. I was hoping to get a new one from Barry but no new stock at this point.

They have a bunch of Taylor’s and a really nice looking with some cream puff aesthetics and it sounded good but I tend to gravitate towards the Martin/Collings camp of guitars with a warmer tone.

I picked up the H&D yesterday, really nice and the K&K pickup works great. The neck on my guitar reminds of old Gibson necks with some girth and feels so great.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

I have to ask. You tried a Boucher, you say? Was it an OM? If so, how did it compare?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

12 stringer said:


> I have to ask. You tried a Boucher, you say? Was it an OM? If so, how did it compare?


I tried the few Boucher and Bourgeois' in stock and they were great as well. The H&D, Karol and the Collings that got away "spoke" to me the most that day.


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Well congrats. I was going to ask if they still carried Bourgeois and how they stacked up. I played a couple before that were great and some others that didn't speak to me. Did they have much in stock?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Huss guitars have a sustain that slaughters most guitars. 

I was there Thursday. It was dead. 5-6pm. I tried many. .


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

H&D, SCGC, Collings, Bourgeois, Boucher and Lowden are all serious contenders in the <$10k market. I think it really comes down to the actual guitar and it's hook on you and your personal preferences. Not a loser in the bunch. There are certainly good small luthier guitars in this range, too, but to many to list, really.

The Ryans and Froggy Bottoms I played seemed to be a step above, although at a 50% premium. I never played a Laskin or a few other upper echelon guitars out there, and I'm probably more financially stable for that.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice.
I'm on the hunt for an OM at the moment and that looks beautiful!

Enjoy!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's a quick and dirty clip of the H&D. No effects, straight into LP.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fhussdalton


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

Once I sell my Lowden, I'll either buy a Huss TOM-R or Collings OM2H. I cannot wait!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve had the om2h. It’s killer. Can’t put it down. I could sell it for a profit tho. Hence it’s gonner to my regret.


----------

